
US Incarceration Rates Are Out of Control - roguecoder
http://www.discourse.net/2013/01/us-incarceration-rates-are-out-of-control/
======
ZeroGravitas
I'm sure I just read that this had actually improved recently (graph in the
article stops at 2006) since the Obama administration wasn't locking up so
many low level drug users. But no-one knows about it because no-one is
interested in taking credit for letting people out of jail in case 1 in a
million of them goes on a killing spree and they get the blame.

